# Falta o esta Dañado Archivo "windows/SYSTEM32/CONFIG/SY



## dj_martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Hola a todos en este foro.... estuve ojeando por la zona de audio y me parecio fantastica..pero bueno, he aqui mi problema:
Resulta que hace como una semana en mi casa hubo un problema de electricidad y la computadora estaba prendida, con dicha falla la computadora se apago y luego cuando la fui a encender.. me aparecio un mensaje en donde decía: "que windows no podia iniciar ya que dicho archivo (windows/SYSTEM32/CONFIG.......) esta dañado o falta" estuve revisando desde la compu de mi hermanita (la cual tiene un error y no carga el explorer.exe y no se ve el escritorio) y me dijeron en otro foro que tenia que usar el dico de instalacion para arreglarlo con la consola de recuperación.... y cual es mi sorpresa:   Que cuando esta a punto de terminar de cargar casi todos los archivos del CD de instalacion... se detiene la carga y aparece otro mensaje en pantalla azul, diciéndome que no pudo continuar ya que no se encuentra ninguna unidad conectada... la tarjeta madre reconoce el disco duro pero parece que el windows nop.... si hay alguien que haya tenido este problema y lo solucionó espero me de el dato para yo tambien arreglarlo.... me interesan los archivos y trabajos que tengo alli ya que dentro de poco comienzo la universidad.... de antemano gracias por la ayuda que me puedan brindar....


----------



## Pedro Pihuave (Feb 13, 2008)

En efecto a mi me pasó lo mismo pero con el cd de windows y la opción de reparar se solucionó el problema. No sé si el mensaje de error dice algo más que lo que escribes si es así trata de escribirlo aquí para saber. Por lo pronto, veo muy difícil que se te haya malogrado algo en tu pc, pero podrías intentar sacar el disco duro de tu pc y tratar de reparar el sistema desde la pc de tu hermana o de alguien mas.


----------



## dj_martin (Feb 21, 2008)

Hola amigo gracias por la respuesta pero ya intente poner el disco duro en la compu de mi hermana pero resulta que el disco de esta es IDE y el mio es Sata y no se puede poner esclavo... (me dijeron que debia poner el IDE Master y el SATA como esclavo pero no se puede...) la tarjeta madre me reconoce los dos discos pero windows solo reconoce el IDE y no aparece el SATA por ningun lado! que podria hacer en este caso? y de nuevo gracias!


----------



## Pedro Pihuave (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok la primera vez que publique una respuesta a tu tema me refería a que intentes repararle desde la compu de tu hermana pero solo con tu disco duro conectado. Ahora en teoría lo que tu estás intentando hacer debería funcionar. Solo verifica esto:
1) Que el jamper del IDE esté en maestro y el sata sin jamper.
2) Si esto no funciona inténtalo desde el BIOS de seguro que funciona.
Ahora de lo que tu escribes es como si quisieras solo recuperar la información de tu disco mas no reparar el S.O. En todo caso si no es muy tarde para estas fechas esta respuesta veamos que pasa. Saludos


----------



## dj_martin (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok amigo tratare de hacer lo que me dices.... pero de todas maneras el Sata no se puede jumpear! cuando llegue de viaje lo hare... me salio una emergencia y tengo que viajar hoy! luego te comento si sirvio o no! saludos y gracias por responder!


----------

